
Klusterfuck is a dead-simple serverless platform for kubernetes - codegladiator
https://github.com/n-k/klusterfuck
======
alpb
I just downvoted this and decided to explain why (and knowing this comment
will be downvoted probably, too). Using profanity is not appropriate. Being in
tech does not justify this behavior.
[https://www.hanselman.com/blog/ProfanityDoesntWork.aspx](https://www.hanselman.com/blog/ProfanityDoesntWork.aspx)

Not to mention I'm not even going to read the README file of this project as
long as this software is licensed under WTFPL, which is basically a joke.

~~~
iamsuresh
@alpb then I am not sure how we can justify the PagerDuty home page.

~~~
alpb
There's no justification. Just Silicon Valley brogrammer culture.

